# Exact Supplies for W. Meter Hookup?



## wannabebuilder (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi,

I am having a new water meter installed and I want to be ready to hook up immediatly so have correct parts on hand.

They said it will have a "3pc Union with 1" Female NPT Threads" I can see that I need a 1" NPT x 1" PEX brass fitting. My question is - Do you use thread sealant (pipe dope) OR a hign quality neoprene washer? OR Nothing except tighten the crap out of it? 

Whats the best method to make sure that crucial connection doesn't leak?

Thanks anyone.


----------



## glennjanie (Feb 1, 2007)

Pipe dope or teflon tape will work just fine. The purpose of the thread sealant is to allow the threads to make-up deeper into the cone, thus the leaking is prevented by the threads themselves. The male fitting has cone shaped threads while the female fitting has inverted cone threads. The further they are screwed together the more the pressure of the male against the female threads.
Glenn


----------



## Denver (Feb 19, 2007)

Who knows, how this all works? http://waterfilters.150m.com ?


----------



## glennjanie (Feb 19, 2007)

Hello Denver:
As a rule the municipal water agency frunishes their own meters. They buy in bulk and like all their meters to look alike to eleminate confusion of the meter readers.
The meter is often placed near the street and filters and softeners are placed inside the foundation line of the house.
Glenn


----------



## Denver (Feb 20, 2007)

to:glennjanie

Many thanks for the answer!


----------

